# Slavery Role Play Request Goes Very Wrong



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

AUGUST 12--Meet Kenneth Atkins and Ashley Edwards.

The Florida couple was in their Bradenton home late Tuesday evening when Edwards wanted to “role play” with her boyfriend.

Specifically, Edwards, 35, told cops she wanted to play “slave and slaver because she is African American and he is Caucasian,” according to a probable cause affidavit.

Atkins, however, “did not wish to partake” in the proposed slave/master role play and he became “verbally aggressive.” During the argument that ensued, the 37-year-old Atkins allegedly spit in Edwards’s face.

When police subsequently arrived at the pair’s home around 11 PM, Atkins “denied the allegations and/or any other physical confrontation.” Edwards, who was not injured, refused to provide cops with a sworn affidavit and said that she did not want her boyfriend jailed.

Atkins was arrested for misdemeanor battery and booked into the county jail, from which he was released the following day. He is scheduled for arraignment on September 9.

Atkins’s lengthy rap sheet includes convictions for grand theft; burglary; battery; loitering; violating probation; and narcotics possession. In May, he was arrested on a felony grand theft charge for allegedly stealing merchandise from Walmart. He has been free on $1500 bond in that case, which is pending.

As part of his release conditions in the battery case, Atkins is allowed “consensual contact” with Edwards (who, in May, began serving a two-year probation sentence for a felony theft conviction).


----------



## JFemme (Aug 14, 2019)

*Speechless*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

First of all









My first thought was this had to be something from The Onion so I went to the Manatee County Sherriff's website and did an inmate search and lo and behold white dude was there on those charges with a total of 9 other charges of criminal failure.  It turns out that the girlfriend is also very bad at crime and good at getting caught and she's on there too with a 16 cases on her.  There are pictures with the arrest records and it's definitely them so the story is real.

So this is what's going down in Trump's America? There's a plot hole in this story but I'm going to take her at her word that this is her fantasy that she wanted to play out.  Okay, why would you repeat that to the police for public record?  Why would you repeat that to anybody? I have my suspicions of what may have happened but I'ma need stupid black women to be seen and not heard because don't nobody need this kind of PR.  So far it seems like only a few outlets have picked up the story but I have no doubt that the wokest of ex pimps or domestic abuse convicts will make sure to blast this out to the world soon enough.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> First of all



That's how I felt when I saw her eye shadow in that pic.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 14, 2019)

awhyley said:


> That's how I felt when I saw her eye shadow in that pic.



Something is mentally off with her!    The her lifestyle choices, role-play choices, and that Eye-shadow choice just screams "I Need Therapy...STAT"!  

PLUS:  I thought that she was wearing glass in the picture and that that was the blurr of the lenses.   

Her "Role Play" request     +  Calling the Po-Po because of Spit   +  the Eye-Shadow has me felling like


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the wake-up thread Crackers! 
 I was dead tired after that flight yesterday and my feet still hurt but I gotta get up RIGHT NOW and call my momma. LMAO


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 14, 2019)

Seems to me she got what she asked for. Why she mad though?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the visual.  When I heard this this morning on donkey of the day, my jaw dropped when they played "Guess what race it is!"  I knew she was black.  I didn't want to know it.  But I did!  SMH


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2019)

I want to say that they lied to the police and switched up the story so that he doesn’t sound racist, but her eyeshadow though... it’s telling me she just might be that crazy, and doesn’t have any Fs to give.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 14, 2019)

awhyley said:


> That's how I felt when I saw her eye shadow in that pic.



I saw the eye shadow and almost noped out of the thread completely.  After reading the article, I wish I had.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 14, 2019)

Lol why are ya'll going in on her eyeshadow and not about what happened? 
I said the same thing though. Why did she think that looked good? Idk


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's a less distracting picture.  They don't even look like touched in the head criminals or anything.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Lol *why are ya'll going in on her eyeshadow and not about what happened?*
> I said the same thing though. Why did she think that looked good? Idk


I think it's the shock.  The eyeshadow does deserve it's own thread though.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 14, 2019)

Once the story said she ASKED to indulge in pretend slavery all bets are off. We going in on everything but her Mama...she is deserving.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 14, 2019)

Naw- her mama is fair game too. She’s probably somewhere judging herself anywhere.


----------



## Laela (Aug 14, 2019)

ITA and that makes more sense to me.. We're supposed to think this YT dude is noble, because he refused her request ... yet, HE spat in HER face? 










Theresamonet said:


> *I want to say that they lied to the police and switched up the story so that he doesn’t sound racist*, but her eyeshadow though... it’s telling me she just might be that crazy, and doesn’t have any Fs to give.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Regarding the thread headline -is there any other way a slavery/ raceplay request couldn've gone except for wrong .  Like in some alternate non- American universe where it goes right? Every thing about this story including the people is trash .


Crackers Phinn said:


> AUGUST 12--Meet Kenneth Atkins and Ashley Edwards.
> 
> The Florida couple was in their Bradenton home late Tuesday evening when Edwards wanted to “role play” with her boyfriend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

kblc06 said:


> Regarding the thread headline -is there any other way a slavery/ raceplay request couldn've gone except for wrong .  Like in some alternate non- American universe where it goes right? Every thing about this story including the people is trash .


It's kind of like getting away with murder,  the only way for it to go right is if nobody but the killer and the victim ever knows what happened.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I want to say that they lied to the police and switched up the story so that he doesn’t sound racist, but her eyeshadow though... it’s telling me she just might be that crazy, and doesn’t have any Fs to give.



I find it hard to believe that one or both of two people with 20+ arrests between them will call the police for any reason besides dying and even then they might hesitate so I think the neighbors called.  I think these two geniuses panicked when the police got there and came up with the most ridiculous story they could so the cops would laugh and leave but she didn't consider that spitting on somebody is assault.   It stands out that despite being spit on she asked for him not to be arrested and she refused to sign the affidavit because if another story comes out at his court date that would be filing a false police report which she could be locked up _again_ for.

Even if I take her at her word that she wanted him to do slave roleplay, I'm supposed to believe that he was clutching his pearls at the concept of demeaning her while putting his two lips together and spitting in her face.  That doesn't quite add up but if I understood crazy this would be a moot point.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm going to venture a guess and say that the eyeshadow colour is called 'Slaveplay'... It's for the sophisticated slave who dares to catch Master's eye.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 14, 2019)

He didnt want to play master....then spit in her face. Yea there is something we are missing that lands right in the middle


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and say that the eyeshadow colour is called 'Slaveplay'... It's for the sophisticated slave who dares to catch Master's eye.


You are the bestest and the worstest at the same time.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Aug 14, 2019)

Florida is an interesting place


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 14, 2019)

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...mc&sign=115a9m7mc&.crumb=KhrfwFV6qTS&fr=yfp-t


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and say that the eyeshadow colour is called 'Slaveplay'... It's for the sophisticated slave who dares to catch Master's eye.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 14, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and say that the eyeshadow colour is called 'Slaveplay'... It's for the sophisticated slave who dares to catch Master's eye.



This is extra clever given Ms. Fenty Beauty's recent kerfuffle


----------



## Guapa1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Before I read the article and saw the eyeshadow, I thought something had gone wrong in a porn movie. 
I can't believe the actual story is weirder than that.  

He didn't want to be a slave master and then spat in her face?
She told the police this story willingly?





They must be doing something really illegal if this a story that she is telling the police.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Idk why this isn’t surprising to me and I doubt this was the first time they ever played this game. I think they were likely in the midst of relations and she just didn’t expect Mr. Slaver to spit on her. That makes more sense. Sounds similar to bm asking to be called the n-word during sex by their non-black partners. And this is Florida sooooo....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 15, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrJ4Na1j1RdFh8A6O.JzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTIycjNtdTVhBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAM3OGZmNmQ4MGEzMjE2Yzg4MWYwNzEzZGQ2YzU3MmUxYwRncG9zAzEEaXQDYmluZw--?back=https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=bugs+bunny+cutting+off+florida+.gif&fr=yfp-t&tab=organic&ri=1&w=400&h=290&imgurl=cdn.makeagif.com/media/11-11-2013/wNY6aM.gif&rurl=http://makeagif.com/wNY6aM&size=6066.4KB&name=Bugs+Bunny+Cuts+Florida+on+Make+A+Gif&p=bugs+bunny+cutting+off+florida+.gif&oid=78ff6d80a3216c881f0713dd6c572e1c&fr2=&fr=yfp-t&tt=Bugs+Bunny+Cuts+Florida+on+Make+A+Gif&b=0&ni=180&no=1&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=10q6tb4j9&sigb=13d6ck1bj&sigi=11c54bfas&sigt=115a9m7mc&sign=115a9m7mc&.crumb=KhrfwFV6qTS&fr=yfp-t


Florida slander...don't mind if I do..


----------

